# Canopy for John Deere 3010



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone have plans for a factory canopy. I have the ROPS and need the canopy dimensions. I can find one to measure just thought someone may already have the plans.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

If you use this tractor year round you may want to consider a buggy top instead. Trust me, we had one and there will be times you will wish it wasn't there, and needless to say they are not easy to take off. It was a happy day when dad sold ours


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I just use these tractors during hay season. I have one with a fiberglass canopy and really like it. I have had some skin cancer issues and just try to stay out of the sun as much as possible.


----------

